# Labels - Ink smears



## MN-winer (May 13, 2010)

Does anyone have a way to keep label ink from smearing? I'm using Avery 5264 labels designed for Laser printing I print them on a color Laser printer. They seem to smudge alot and over time start to rub off. Any way to keep the ink from doing that?


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2010)

Easy,
Print you labels on a sheet and take to Staples for color laser printing. No runs this way.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 13, 2010)

I'm trying to remember you can laser only laser labels while ink jet labels can be ink jetted or lasered. May have that backwards but that will cause ink smears.

Also the quality of printer and ink will effect that.

If you are having trouble then do as Tom said, just go to a Kinko's or some other copy place. For a few cents you'll get a good label.


----------



## MN-winer (May 13, 2010)

OK - I think I will go to Staples from now on especially for my good kits. So I just bring a print out of my label or should I bring the publisher file or print out of 6 labels per sheet?


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 13, 2010)

Best quality would be straight from the file. Ask them there and they should help you.


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2010)

Yep from disc is better


----------



## Zoogie (May 13, 2010)

I change mine to pdf file then put on flash drive they print right from that  Zoogie


----------



## Daisy317 (May 14, 2010)

You can also go to the camping section of a store and get a can of aeresol boot or tent waterproofer... When your sheets are done printing take them outside and *LIGHTLY* spray the pages with the can. If you soak the sheets it will not work. It WILL bubble your sheets of paper if you do it to heavy. You can go back once it's dry for a second coat if you want. 

This won't work for inket (or at least not with any personal success) but if you have a laser printer it can help. You can then still cut or peel off your labels.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 14, 2010)

ive emailed files through the office depot site and hed em ready to pick up when i got there. that was really convient! u can even pay for them to be cut for you if your like me n do 4 to a sheet  so much easier and edges always look better!


----------



## Green Mountains (May 16, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> ive emailed files through the office depot site and hed em ready to pick up when i got there. that was really convient! u can even pay for them to be cut for you if your like me n do 4 to a sheet  so much easier and edges always look better!




Nikki,
what does that cost? to have them cut for you? I use Staples but only for the laser printing.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2010)

I have never sent my labels off to be printed. When I was using my old ink jet printer I coated all of my Avery labels with Minwax Polycrylic or Krylon Clear Polyurethane. Both products can be found at home improvement or craft stores. Spraying a few coats of this on the labels before applying them kept the inks from running when they got a little wet. The HP office jet pro 8500 ink jet I got about a year ago takes a much better ink that does not run. The labels look great *BUT still not laser quality* (close to it though).


----------

